# Daily Quote



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I figured I'd start my daily joke one-liner. I've got so many. The laughing place is a PERFECT place for me.

"That guy is so stupid, he could flunk recess."
Jerry Lawler - referring to Razor Ramon (Scott Hall)


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

The quote for 5-25-02:

"That's about as exciting as watching two flies f--king"
George Carlin


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I like the first one!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL.

"Why is it that most people who are against abortion, you wouldn't wanna f--- in the first place?"
George Carlin


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> "Why is it that most people who are against abortion, you wouldn't wanna f--- in the first place?"


Actually, I think it should be stated the other way around. Have you seen most of those NOW broads (excuse the term)? :ewww:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

"Would you wear shoes if you had no feet?" 
"No." 
"Then why are you wearing a bra?"
Classic


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

"I stand by all of the mistakes I've ever made."
Dan Quayle


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

"Don't sweat the petty things, and don't pet the sweaty things." 
George Carlin


----------

